
Using React v16 to create self-destructing components - gajus
https://medium.com/@gajus/using-react-v16-to-create-self-destructing-components-de8e4eb61d0f
======
roucoulawan
cool! So can we say that it is going to be the most "Shotgun !" (but precious)
react lib we never saw ?

